

Apple releases Swift for iOS Dev - fredkelly

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;s1r1fql1qx8vspm&#x2F;Screenshot%202014-06-02%2011.47.03.png
======
pat2man
Going to get confused with [http://swift-lang.org/](http://swift-lang.org/)

~~~
toblender
I love how the world just DDos-ed the swift-lang.org site :P

~~~
iancarroll
They're going to wonder what the hell happened.

------
dvcc
The beginning of the end for Objective-C? Thank god.

~~~
duckkg5
Sigh. The energy I spent learning Obj-C ...

~~~
__david__
… has broadened your horizons and made you a better programmer, making future
languages you want to learn that much easier.

------
iancarroll
Is there a reason you didn't just use the _link_ feature?

~~~
fredkelly
Apologies, I added the URL subsequently.

------
malandrew
Main discussion going on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835217](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835217)

------
boolean
More info:
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/)

Download “The Swift Programming Language” from the iBooks Store
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-swift-programming-
langu...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-swift-programming-
language/id881256329?mt=11)

------
g123g
From looking at the slide, looks quite like Scala.

------
bensedat
I wonder if it'll be able to cross compile to other platforms?

------
coder23
Do we really need another language?

~~~
badman_ting
Said no iOS developer ever.

